# Help ID-ing vintage Christmas Train?



## trainbrain7 (Dec 15, 2018)

I had a model train when I was a kid in the mid-1980s-mid-1990s. The train is long gone, and I'm trying to identify what it was.

I've looked at this photo trying to figure out what brand the train might be for over 10 years, but cannot figure out what model this train could be. It's a small train that goes under a Christmas tree.

It's from the 1980s or possibly 1970s in the USA.
Probably purchased either from a department store, local retail store, Reader's Digest, Southern Living, or similar popular place. Family was not into train collecting so it would have been something fairly easy to find in Mississippi/the south in the 1980s or 1990s. 

Thanks for reading. 



































The images are at (I tried to embed them, but it didn't work): 
http://ibb.co/cbVbgMx
http://ibb.co/W3nCFt5


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

You need to have a few posts under your belt (10, IIRC) before you can post pix.

Can't help with the train, unfortunately.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Looks like it might be a battery powered train. The track looks to be all plastic.
Might be tough to track down.


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

Try google image searching "North Pole Express Christmas Train". The loco isn't an exact match; but pretty close. And you can get it at Wal-mart


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Google New Bright trains. I bought this in a Drugfair store I think it was around $20 bucks I believe I purchased this one in the early 90,s.
Still runs around the tree.

Battery powered, look at my pictures this was their Christmas train at the time, look at the track it looks to be the same as yours?

The train on the inside track.


----------

